# NOMINATE: best illuminated skyscrapers



## THT-United (Nov 26, 2003)

Petronas Twin Towers









Public Bank Tower, Kuala Lumpur - underrated 30+-story building opposite the PTT (orange lights)









IFC Hong Kong


----------



## MrCitiesXl (Jul 9, 2012)

Probally KLCC


----------



## AnmolSingh (Jun 14, 2012)

Sunshine Tower Mumbai









cc: bhavuk choudhry

India Gate Delhi




























Lotus temple Delhi


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

1. Moscow State University, Moscow










2. Shanghai World Financial Centre, Shanghai










3. City of Capitals, Moscow


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Prudential 2 - Chicago!*


CSC_0646 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0431 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0440 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## mangazu (Jul 14, 2010)

*Tlatelolco Tower, Mexico City*




*Platinum Tower, Beirut*










*Avalanz Tower, Monterrey*


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Miami Tower


----------



## welshbathboy (Feb 16, 2010)

1. Miami Tower, Miami










2. Lloyd's Building, London

















3. Heron Tower, London


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

there are some lovely skyscrapers in this thread that i see for the first time in my life, keep them coming guys!!
:applause:


----------



## cloud32 (Sep 29, 2011)

Shard: 









Lloyds Building:










Spinnaker Tower (Portsmouth):


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

- Chrysler Building
- Bank of China Tower (Hong Kong)
- Petronas Towers
All simple but effective.


----------



## ssusa (Aug 1, 2010)

1) Sunshine Tower - Mumbai
2) Empire State Building, New York


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Harbin-China*









*Costanera (U/C)- Santiago*


----------



## ooh (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ Good god, Harbin looks like some horrendous love child of disneyland and a fairground ride in that shot.


----------



## snydermex (Jun 17, 2009)

Agbar, Barcelona
Bank of America, Miami
Flame Towers, Baku


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

snydermex said:


> Agbar, Barcelona
> *Bank of America, Miami*
> Flame Towers, Baku


It's called the Miami Tower now!


Red Tower by Juancho22, on Flickr


----------



## LLEEOOwhite (Jul 9, 2011)

1._ Tlatelolco tower, Mexico city 
2._ Torre Avalanz Monterrey, México 
3._ Chrysler building,NY


----------



## ldioteque (Dec 13, 2011)

*Centro Cultural Universitario Tlatelolco, México City*



















*Senado de la República, México City*



















*Torre Avalanz, Monterrey México.*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

My nominations for the world's three biggest countries, like 40% of the whole world:

Miami Tower, Miami (USA)

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong (China)

Sunshine Tower, Mumbai (India)


----------



## Redkey (Mar 25, 2011)

Tour de la Bourse (Montreal)









Empire State Building (New York City)

Bank of China (Hong Kong)


----------



## kamranyeezy (Nov 11, 2011)

Galandar said:


> I have to admit that they look even better in the real life


absolutely agree


----------



## taxa (Jun 22, 2012)

1.Flame Towers-Baku 
2.City of Capitals-Moscow
3.Petronas Towers-Kuala Lumpur


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0146 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_1701 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_1562 by QuantumX, on Flickr

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263322966/]







[/url]
DSC_0547 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

How many times did you post the Miami Tower here? :\


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> How many times did you post the Miami Tower here? :\


I really hadn't planned to post anymore pictures of it here, but then, I found that it had these You Tube videos that show what the tower can really do. Static pictures don't do it justice the way this video does.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

-delete-


----------



## Tair (Nov 14, 2011)

1.Flame Towers-Baku


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

self del


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

*Buckingham Fountain, Chicago*


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

^^

nice skyscraper :cripes:


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

I remember someone in this thread stating to post structures as well.. So I did


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

et:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

ChiSkyline said:


> I remember someone in this thread stating to post structures as well.. So I did


^^Excuse me, but that someone would have to be Jan and not just anybody. Below is what he said in the first post. I also nominated Prudential 2, BTW, because I love its lighting.



Jan said:


> In order to find out what *skyscraper* is best lit or illuminated, please all nominate your favorite *illuminated skyscrapers.* The top 16 most nominated skyscrapers will be lined up in the Illumination Cup tournament.
> 
> *rules*: you can nominate *up to 3 skyscrapers *for this cup. Buildings can be illuminated by either external lighting (spotlights) or internal lighting (neon). Temporary lighting schemes are not eligible. Feel free to add images to inspire others, but please do not use this thread for discussion.
> 
> Happy nominating!


----------



## UAE Investor (Jan 3, 2011)

The Burj Al Arab After Dark...


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of City of Capitals (in the middle)


----------



## v.o.r.t.e.x (May 13, 2012)

Guangzhou International Finance Center


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

3rd nomination; *Flame Towers!*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Burj al Arab
Miami tower
Saigon Times Square:
















































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1460563&page=130


----------



## Puchacz666 (Feb 21, 2007)

1. Palace of culture and science, Warsaw (colored illumination sometimes used to support cultural events in the city, e.g. pink for day against breast cancer etc.)









2. ESB, NYC









3. dk the name, Shanghai


----------



## TaxiRide (Feb 4, 2012)

1. Empire State Building










This was during the gay pride.


2. Eiffel Tower










3. Burj Al Arab


----------

